# Crave Cheese



## jerseyhunter (Jul 7, 2013)

Google Whole Foods Recall Cheese.  Just saw on the news this morning about the recall.  One person has already died.  Saw it on Ch 7 Good Morning America


----------



## jp61 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks!

Ever since I started keeping an eye on this kind of stuff it sure seems that there's a lot of it going on. It's too bad that in many cases we find out after the fact, that this or that product is contaminated and could make us very sick and/or potentially end a persons life. I definitely don't want to check-out  because of food poisoning.


----------

